# Terapod Vivarium Review



## bothrops

Hi guys,

I have been asked by Terapod to review their new vivarium's and as someone who is always keen to encourage new companies and products, here is my review.


As someone who usually builds all of their own vivariums, I was looking forward to putting one together where someone else has already done all the hard work in terms of measuring, cutting and pilot hole drilling, though I was a little sceptical as to how well they would fit together considering the competitive pricing.



When the vivarium arrived I was impressed by how well packed and protected it was.











Upon opening, it looked efficiently and neatly packaged, showing care had been taken to protect each piece from transit damage.





























The instructions that come with the viv are clear (much better than the B&W stick men from IKEA that's for sure!)










So I laid everything out ready to build










It's worth pointing out at this point that I was pleased to see a notch for wires top and bottom, left and right on the back piece meaning I could place wires for heatmats, lights and probes easily without having to worry about drilling my own holes or having to plan which side they are going on immediately.

The cutting is clean and accurate.











So, on with the build itself...


So, firstly, screw in the metal dowels into the pre-drilled pilot holes - dead easy.











Then press the metal cams into their recesses











Line them up and slide together. Note at this point I realised that my cross head was so old and worn that it wouldn't work efficiently, so I had to swap it for this - still worked though!











Repeat on the other side...











and slide the lid on...




















At this point, it is worth mentioning that I was very impressed on the fit between the pieces and how flush the sides were when slotted together.

Time for the plinths. These slotted in with a little pressure providing a tight and flush finish...






























At this point, I did what was recommended in the instructions and put silicon under the runners and around the interior corners as access will be more difficult when the back is on.



















Which got us to here


----------



## bothrops

So finally, time for the back to go in.

Now, due to the tightness of the vivs, the back piece was a little tricky to get in and needed a little 'persuasion' but I got it in without too much of a head ache. It would have been an easier task with another pair of hands.




















Finally, I had to screw the back piece in with the screws provided. This was probably the trickiest bit of the build due to the angle of the pilot holes and the fact that due to no pilot holes in the base, top or sides for the screws, it meant a good bit of pressure was needed to pierce the veneer before the screws gripped. However, once overcome, the self tapping screws provided locked in and tightened up easily giving a solid and 'well built' feel to the final viv.











I finished the build by pushing in the vents - these are nice and large and very similar to the ones I use on my DIY vivs, and one low one high to aid air flow through the final viv - and added the final runs of silicon. 










I then stuck the handles to the glass and slotted it in. As someone who only ever measures and orders the glass AFTER the viv has been built due to lack of confidence in my cutting and measuring, I was relieved (and impressed) that the glass slid in perfectly and there we have it...












Overall, I was really impressed with these vivs. The pieces fitted together easily, and are tight and flush and cleanly cut. The features such as recesses for wires in all positions they could be needed is great and the large vents match what I do in my custom builds. The toughened glass fitted perfectly and the final produce is a solid, professional looking piece of furniture.




My only criticism, if you can call it that is that the current range is limited. The lengths are great, but I would like to see some taller and deeper option. As I normally custom build my vivs I usually go for 18" or even 24" tall to allow plenty of room for ceramics and bulbs. I appreciate this will obviously have implications on price, but I think demand is there. Maybe even an arboreal example would be worth looking at.



So there you have it - a professional looking viv, well manufactured and easy to put together. I will definitely look to getting more of these.




If any of you guys would like to get your hands on one of these vivs (in a size and colour of your choice) why not have a go at our competition where Terapod are very kindly giving three lucky members the chance to win one!



http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/rfuk-competitions/984928-want-new-vivarium-free.html


----------



## mrhoyo

Any ideas why they used pocket slots for the back rather than pins and cams like the rest of it? If it's a hardboard back they could've grooved it 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Terapod

mrhoyo said:


> Any ideas why they used pocket slots for the back rather than pins and cams like the rest of it? If it's a hardboard back they could've grooved it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


We have actually tried and tested both methods. Our reasons for using inset back panel with screw slots is because:


Edges seemed more flush
You can completely remove the back panel without having to disturb the internals of the vivarium
Cheaper manufacturing costs which results in a lower RRP
Decreased build time
However we are completely aware of a negatives: 



It's sometimes tricky for 1 person to build
The cams almost lock the wood together
screwing into the top panel isn't a positive
Thanks for your feedback, this information will be passed on!


----------



## Chance

They look really good. I hope I win one! : victory:


----------



## Drayvan

Chance said:


> They look really good. I hope I win one! : victory:


Same here :lol2: 

Even with my total lack of DIY skills it looks simple enough to put together, which is always a plus. The instructions are also prettier than the vivexotic ones I'm used to using (for a girl, that's a big plus!) I normally spend a lot of time thinking 'what the hells that bit supposed to be' on them...doesn't look like i'll have this problem with these!


----------



## Terapod

Drayvan said:


> Even with my total lack of DIY skills it looks simple enough to put together, which is always a plus. The instructions are also prettier than the vivexotic ones I'm used to using (for a girl, that's a big plus!) I normally spend a lot of time thinking 'what the hells that bit supposed to be' on them...doesn't look like i'll have this problem with these!


It's ridiculously easy to put together, and let's be honest the stand alone vivarium looks good.. but they are begging to be stacked and if you do want a nice big stack there's going to be no issues putting them up! 

mmmm... stacks of viv's :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Drayvan

Terapod said:


> It's ridiculously easy to put together, and let's be honest the stand alone vivarium looks good.. but they are begging to be stacked and if you do want a nice big stack there's going to be no issues putting them up!
> 
> mmmm... stacks of viv's :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


See, that's what I was thinking too. At the moment the vivs I have don't match, in brand or colour (damn OCD costs a fortune!) :lol2: I've been holding off on buying any new vivs so that if I find a range I like I can save up and buy enough for a stack of them...would make the room look neater!


----------



## Terapod

So we thought we'd give ya'll a sneak preview at some models from our next range currently in development. shhh, don't tell anyone! 

So with great pleasure i introduce the next addition to the Terapod family (and what a beautiful family it is, definitely got some good genes or something).

*Top Secret info: *


3 Different sizes available
4 Different finishes available
between 18-19" deep
Matching cabinets available
Stackable (even on the cabinet)
larger models will have extra ventilation
And here's some rough images of our prototypes (nothing fancy yet) but we'll keep you updated. 

Feedback, idea's and recommendations appreciated!


----------



## iwantacrestie

Aww would have loved to have trialed one 

They look really nice with the matching cabinet as well, I need more storage space. 
- John


----------



## kato

*Terapod*

Having been given the chance to review the new Terapod Vivarium I was delighted to receive mine very promptly by courier. They turned up extremely quickly and are very well packed - I had no issues what so ever with mine, this is something I have feared in the past when ordering vivarium and have had to return ones for being damaged. Not the Terapod.

Now flat pack vivarium have been done time and time again, all have different pro's and cons. The first for me is the ease of build. The 3 foot Terapod's that I have were really easy to build, but there were a couple minor issues that could be looked at and I am sure that they will be. The first one built took just twenty one minutes from start to finish, but once we knew how the last one was built in a fraction over sixteen minutes from start to finish. The only tool needed being a cross head screw driver. The only minor issues being that the back needed gentle persuasion to go in and the top plinth needed to be screwed in tight due to minor warping. However these two minor issues really were minor and I am probably being picky. I am sure without any issues from start to finish these vivarium can be built and ready to use in less than fifteen minutes.

Over the past few days I have had over fifty folk from the Reptile World visit my house and all were able to see the Terapod vivarium for themselves and all were impressed with the end result. Mine already house Gecko's who also all seem more than happy with the new habitat that they reside in.

My Terapod are more than up for the job and I am more than pleased with them. The build is good, the components are top and they are easy to transport and very light. I am sure if Terapod were to sell their products at Reptile Shows they would do extremely well due to the light weight of the vivarium, the way that they are packed and the fantastic price of them. Kato, he say yay!!!!:2thumb:

Here are mine:









As you can see they stack really well and I have no doubt that I shall be purchasing a couple more of the same as I already have to top the ones that I already have off.

Why not visit Terapod and see what they have to offer.


----------



## stephen76

I ordered the terapod 48 in black it arrived today. i have opened the packaging and found no dinks in the corners of the wood or cracks in glass, so far looks good and well packaged compared to my other viv. still got to build it but a new baby means i only get certain times of day to do stuff for me


----------



## kato

stephen76 said:


> I ordered the terapod 48 in black it arrived today. i have opened the packaging and found no dinks in the corners of the wood or cracks in glass, so far looks good and well packaged compared to my other viv. still got to build it but a new baby means i only get certain times of day to do stuff for me


You won't need long to build it and if you use a normal cross head screwdriver you will be totally quiet building it.:2thumb:


----------



## jamesmortimer

these do look good! seem much better than the damn vivexotic i had to put together... what a pain! are there going to be any other colour options available ? eg:white.

a good idea would be to perhaps create some form of flatpack rack? :mf_dribble: which imo would look GREAT and im sure would be popular! :no1:


----------



## Yummyjaffacake

i think everybody is overlooking a 'key' missing feature - the glass runs too close to each other and there is absolutely no way to fit a sliding lock between the glass. Therefore your reptiles are vulnerable to escape or unauthorised access!

laminate on corners peeled easily too.

Mine is going straight in the recycling.


----------



## Terapod

Yummyjaffacake said:


> i think everybody is overlooking a 'key' missing feature - the glass runs too close to each other and there is absolutely no way to fit a sliding lock between the glass. Therefore your reptiles are vulnerable to escape or unauthorised access!
> 
> laminate on corners peeled easily too.
> 
> Mine is going straight in the recycling.


Thanks for pointing that out. We are aware that some metal sliding locks will not fit in between the glass (however there is certain shapes and models which do fit which we will be launching soon). 

However i think what you are overlooking is the fact that small reptiles and crickets etc can easily escape if the glass isn't close enough. 

Are you aware of all the other means of securing your glass doors which work on this vivarium? Wedges work a treat for one, then you get the best of both worlds, no escaping food or reptiles. 

Our vivariums are made from industry standard 15mm melamine board, if mistreated or stressed it can peal. This is the first report of "pealing" that we are aware of so I'll pass this information on to our development team. 

Have you had any reptiles escape it? What model are you using? 

We're on here to improve our product so we do greatly appreciate your help.


----------



## exoticsandtropics

REALLY good to see a what appears to be a UK based manufacturer and supplier listening and taking constructive and negative criticism so well. Good to see terapod having a presence online on the forums unlike some other larger companies. These are a product we will really be looking to stock if possible.


----------



## samurai

Anyone finding any issues with the predrilled holes at the bottom of the viv letting substrate out or insects if not being used for wires?


----------



## bothrops

samurai said:


> Anyone finding any issues with the predrilled holes at the bottom of the viv letting substrate out or insects if not being used for wires?


The instructions state that once you have decided where your wires need to be, you should simply use a squeeze of silicon to seal the gaps you don't need. :2thumb:

(Though, for me, large snakes and newspaper mean neither of the issues apply! : victory


----------



## kato

exoticsandtropics said:


> REALLY good to see a what appears to be a UK based manufacturer and supplier listening and taking constructive and negative criticism so well. Good to see terapod having a presence online on the forums unlike some other larger companies. These are a product we will really be looking to stock if possible.


Constructive criticism is always best.

I for one am more than happy with mine. Not experienced any issues yet at all.


----------



## Yummyjaffacake

*wedgee*



Terapod said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. We are aware that some metal sliding locks will not fit in between the glass (however there is certain shapes and models which do fit which we will be launching soon).
> 
> However i think what you are overlooking is the fact that small reptiles and crickets etc can easily escape if the glass isn't close enough.
> 
> Are you aware of all the other means of securing your glass doors which work on this vivarium? Wedges work a treat for one, then you get the best of both worlds, no escaping food or reptiles.
> 
> Our vivariums are made from industry standard 15mm melamine board, if mistreated or stressed it can peal. This is the first report of "pealing" that we are aware of so I'll pass this information on to our development team.
> 
> Have you had any reptiles escape it? What model are you using?
> 
> We're on here to improve our product so we do greatly appreciate your help.


Yes i like Terapod as a company too, they are accessible, listening to customers etc but i wish i had been able to identify the feature of close fitting glass that prevents a sliding lock before i purchased.

The wedge is fine for most but i need to know my five year old will not be able to get the ball python out without a key (and his dad), nor any of his friends, or visitors, will be able to get him without my knowledge.

I was quite excited about this viv and setting up the new environment but no lock - no use.


----------



## bampoisongirl

Yummyjaffacake said:


> Yes i like Terapod as a company too, they are accessible, listening to customers etc but i wish i had been able to identify the feature of close fitting glass that prevents a sliding lock before i purchased.
> 
> The wedge is fine for most but i need to know my five year old will not be able to get the ball python out without a key (and his dad), nor any of his friends, or visitors, will be able to get him without my knowledge.
> 
> I was quite excited about this viv and setting up the new environment but no lock - no use.


You can donate it to me if you want


----------



## bothrops

Surely sourcing a lock that does fit would be better, cheaper and easier than the viv going "straight to the recycling?"


----------



## Zoon

Kato mentions they are light weight. How do they compare in weight to the equivalent sized (or as close as) Vivexotic?


----------



## kato

Zoon said:


> Kato mentions they are light weight. How do they compare in weight to the equivalent sized (or as close as) Vivexotic?


Put it this way when bought at a show for instance, I think most people could easily carry one to the car.


----------



## Zoon

kato said:


> Put it this way when bought at a show for instance, I think most people could easily carry one to the car.


Thanks


----------



## Terapod

exoticsandtropics said:


> REALLY good to see a what appears to be a UK based manufacturer and supplier listening and taking constructive and negative criticism so well. Good to see terapod having a presence online on the forums unlike some other larger companies. These are a product we will really be looking to stock if possible.


Thanks for your comments! We've been working very hard listening to what everyone wants out of a vivarium, and believe me there's so much to take in to consideration but that's why we wanted a online presence. 

Terapod vivariums have come along way in the 3 months they have been around and we've got plans to make some other minor changes. 

e-mail: [email protected] if you require any more information!


----------



## Ron Magpie

I just want to know how to rig the competition... :lol2:


----------



## mstypical

I've applied to the competition, honestly never won a thing in my life :lol2: I also have a little fetish for my husbands' impact driver, wouldn't mind time-trialling myself to see how quick I could assemble it!


I'm wondering, can you put the back on the other way up? So the space for the wires is at the top - to accommodate a ceramic rather than a heatmat?


----------



## iPHAILZ

mstypical said:


> I've applied to the competition, honestly never won a thing in my life :lol2: I also have a little fetish for my husbands' impact driver, wouldn't mind time-trialling myself to see how quick I could assemble it!
> 
> 
> I'm wondering, can you put the back on the other way up? So the space for the wires is at the top - to accommodate a ceramic rather than a heatmat?



Reading the other stuff about them there are 4 cable holes at each corner, so it won't matter.

I would suggest blocking the bottom 2 though if you feed live insects, easy to do..just don't forget :whistling2:


----------



## mstypical

iPHAILZ said:


> Reading the other stuff about them there are 4 cable holes at each corner, so it won't matter.
> 
> I would suggest blocking the bottom 2 though if you feed live insects, easy to do..just don't forget :whistling2:


I'd be putting a snake it in  don't know what yet, I'd decide if I won! The snakes I have already have awesome setups


----------



## Terapod

mstypical said:


> I've applied to the competition, honestly never won a thing in my life :lol2: I also have a little fetish for my husbands' impact driver, wouldn't mind time-trialling myself to see how quick I could assemble it!
> 
> 
> I'm wondering, can you put the back on the other way up? So the space for the wires is at the top - to accommodate a ceramic rather than a heatmat?



There's two at the top and bottom  Juts remember to get some sealer to seal up any unused cable ports!


----------



## Terapod

*A quick update: *

We can confirm that Komodo Glass Terrarium locks fit on our vivariums. 

*However:

*The locks still fits very tightly and it can be difficult to side the door whilst the lock is in place. 

If a vivarium lock is a absolute requirement for you then these work.

otherwise we recommend wedges, they are cheaper and don't mark the glass. We also think they are more secure in terms of keeping things in (personally i think the majority of glass locks feel flimsy and cheap). Please also note that glass locks do not fully secure your vivarium, the glass can still be removed by pushing the glass out of the runners this is the same across all brands of vivariums (wedges stop this problem). 

*To stop children or to stop unwanted handling of your pets use these locks. We are still continuing to source and produce a Terapod Compatible lock. 

*You can buy black wedges here 
Or 
Komodo Glass Terrarium locks


----------



## TesNeath

*Not Deep Enough For Beardies?*

Can anyone say if these are two narrow to house beardies? I'm used to Viv Exotic which are deeper but they're not the best quality.

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Terapod

Not deep enough to house *adult *beardies, we've got deeper/taller vivariums coming out in a few weeks so hold on! :2thumb:



TesNeath said:


> Can anyone say if these are two narrow to house beardies? I'm used to Viv Exotic which are deeper but they're not the best quality.
> 
> Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## ukswf

*Ok for cornsnakes?*

I have just ordered two of these ( the 24" size) I hope they will be large enough for my two corn snakes, they currently have two 36" vivs that are corroding in the corners, I decided to go for the smaller ones for a change. Oh and hello by the way. I am new here and will introduce myself properly in the correct place.
: victory:


----------



## Terapod

Welcome to the Terapod family & RFUK! Are you planning on stacking your vivariums? 

- Max 



ukswf said:


> I have just ordered two of these ( the 24" size) I hope they will be large enough for my two corn snakes, they currently have two 36" vivs that are corroding in the corners, I decided to go for the smaller ones for a change. Oh and hello by the way. I am new here and will introduce myself properly in the correct place.
> : victory:


----------



## ukswf

Terapod said:


> Welcome to the Terapod family & RFUK! Are you planning on stacking your vivariums?
> 
> - Max


No I won't be stacking them, I custom designed a cabinet with two 36" vivs on top of each other with piano hinged drop down doors, big mistake! The hinges have now corroded due to snake pee, my intention is to remove to doors and use the shell to house my two new smaller vivs, hence the size reduction. There is a useful cupboard underneath and the whole unit should make an effective rack. I am hoping to get the vivs delivered on Monday. How would you suggest I cover the heat mats? Thanks Cindy


----------



## JanieW

Hi..I wanted a stack of 3' vivs and because of a sloped ceiling depth was an issue to fit flush to the wall. I bought the 4 stack to arrange in a 2x2 setup.

I am currently building, so far 2 almost finished  I am delighted with the quality now gotta apply the sealant ..hopefully before my husband returns from offshore.


----------



## Terapod

Hey JanieW, 

Glad you like them, We get lots of nice feedback about the build ease and time! You should post some pictures of your set-up so we can all drool. I love stacks. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

Welcome to the Terapod Family!

: victory: - Max 



JanieW said:


> Hi..I wanted a stack of 3' vivs and because of a sloped ceiling depth was an issue to fit flush to the wall. I bought the 4 stack to arrange in a 2x2 setup.
> 
> I am currently building, so far 2 almost finished  I am delighted with the quality now gotta apply the sealant ..hopefully before my husband returns from offshore.


----------



## Staticpulse

I will be getting a stack of 4x 48" and 4x 24" Terapod vivariums nearer Christmas for my soon to be reptile room, exciting times!!! : victory:

Just wondering whether you are planning on bringing out any feet for stacks or whether other branded ones would be suitable. I'd rather not have to lay on my belly to clean out the bottom vivs haha!


----------



## babymable

*Glass not sliding properly*

Has anyone had any issues with the glass not sliding when vivs are stacked. I have 2 4 foot vivs stacked and the glass on the bottom viv will not slide at all. It's like the bottom viv can't support the weight from the top viv properly. My partner has to lift the top viv in the middle for me to be able to slide the glass on the bottom viv, so feeding has now become a 2 person job.


----------



## Malevolentia

babymable said:


> Has anyone had any issues with the glass not sliding when vivs are stacked. I have 2 4 foot vivs stacked and the glass on the bottom viv will not slide at all. It's like the bottom viv can't support the weight from the top viv properly. My partner has to lift the top viv in the middle for me to be able to slide the glass on the bottom viv, so feeding has now become a 2 person job.


Me and my partner have just ordered one of these but so far I've got no actual experience with them. Why not put some lubricant in the sliders? You'd have to shop around a bit, I'm sure as nobody would want anything toxic in the viv with their pets.


----------

